# pasarse de listo o hacerse el piola



## Deusinha

oi!! como eu posso dizer em portguês, : pasarse de listo o hacerse el piola?
Muito brigada beijos


----------



## Carfer

_'Armar-se em esperto'._


----------



## Deusinha

brigada pela resposta mas, gostaria de saber se essa expressão é usada no Brasil também?

muito brigada, Carfer 
bjs


----------



## Carfer

Não sei, Deusinha. É correntíssima em Portugal, é só o que lhe posso dizer.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Pt-Br: "*fulano é vivaldino*"; há outras expressões mas "deu branco" neste momento.


----------



## Deusinha

WhoSoyEu muito brigada, de qualquer maneira isso que você colocou não seria a tradução exata, ser esperto é uma coisa mas exagerar isso ppara tirar vantagem dessa esperteza acho que uma  questão bem diferente.
dar no branco é quando você esquece de uma coisa.. acho não tem nada a ver 
beijos


----------



## vf2000

Deusinha said:


> dar no branco é quando você esquece de uma coisa.. acho não tem nada a ver


Lendo com mais atenção da pra ver que o WhoSoy se referiu ao esquecimento dele, suponho, e não à tradução.
Não sei se vou traduzir bem, porque não foi colocado o significado de "hacerse el piola" e nem se as duas expressões são sinônimas, mas...
Minha tentativa:
Ele quer ser mais esperto do que os outros.
Sabidinho ele/você, não?
O mau do sabido é pensar que todo mundo é besta (dito popular).
AXÉ


----------



## XiaoRoel

Um "_que se pasa de listo_" é *que actua como um sabido, *_que é sabido de mais_ (também é possível usar outras expressões: como um espertalhão, argucioso ou finório, segundo o contexto).


----------



## Deusinha

gente- muito brigada, pelas respostas,pois é.  eu li com tanta rapidez que não percebi que estava se referindo a seu esquecimento, desculpas, Who say
beijos pra vcs


----------



## Vanda

Dar uma de espertinho. /Fazer-se de besta./ 
Além das que o pessoal já disse acima.


----------



## Deusinha

muito brigada, gente!!! beijos


----------



## _Cacau_

Muito bem pessoas, adorei!


----------



## Deusinha

oi pessoal, gostaria de saber qual é a diferença entre "vou indo e estou indo"
NO primiero caso temos um futuro imediato, e no segundo , um presente continuado ou gerúndio. 
Sei que os dois tempos são bem diferentes mas, mas a dúvida se apresentou numa frase que devia preencher, a frase é a seguinte:
Futuro ou gerúndio?
Calma, ............! (ir)
Deve ser completado com um dos verbos, para mim a correta seria " estou indo" porque dá a sensação que pelos pontos de exclamção é uma coisa que esta se realizando no momento, mas também vou indo não ficaria errada, Sei lá
Se alguém tiver alguma sugestão , por favor me diga
beijoka
deusinha


----------



## Deusinha

Deusinha said:


> oi pessoal, gostaria de saber qual é a diferença entre "vou indo e estou indo"
> NO primiero caso temos um futuro imediato, e no segundo , um presente continuado ou gerúndio.
> Sei que os dois tempos são bem diferentes mas, mas a dúvida se apresentou numa frase que devia preencher, a frase é a seguinte:
> Futuro ou gerúndio?
> Calma, ............! (ir)
> Deve ser completado com um dos verbos, para mim a correta seria " estou indo" porque dá a sensação que pelos pontos de exclamção é uma coisa que esta se realizando no momento, mas também vou indo não ficaria errada, Sei lá
> Se alguém tiver alguma sugestão , por favor me diga
> beijoka
> deusinha


----------

